# 40 S&W mp brass ok ? help



## deadon40 (Nov 16, 2008)

Hello
I'm going to start reloading and had read that you need to watch out for
glock brass as it could be stretched , because the breech or lock up ?does not go all around case ? question because my sw mp 40 is a sort of copy ..Is that also true for it ? 


thanks already rt


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

deadon40 said:


> Hello
> I'm going to start reloading and had read that you need to watch out for
> glock brass as it could be stretched , because the breech or lock up ?does not go all around case ? question because my sw mp 40 is a sort of copy ..Is that also true for it ?
> 
> thanks already rt


All guns are sort of a copy of the first gun and that wasn't a glock.

M&P chambers are better than Glocks in regard to brass damage. I have reloaded brass from my M&P40 and M&P9 at least 10 times and it is still usable.


----------



## deadon40 (Nov 16, 2008)

*re*

"All guns are sort of a copy of the first gun and that wasn't a glock."

Thanks for the info ,,,, some copys are just a improvement over a
"older design" I think this is true for th m&P...

A friend of mine keeps harrassing me that I should have bought a 
original ...well I told him his is outdated and glock afraid to change !

Just kidding of course ...............rt


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Note:All of the below relates only to pistol ammo.
Most dented, stretched, or out of round brass can be reused if you know what to do with it. The Lee case trimmer does a pretty good job of re-rounding the case mouth enough to get a shell in to the sizing die. The sizing die will do the rest. Then it's back to the case trimmer to get the right length. A slight dent in a case doesn't pose a problem if it doesn't effect chambering and the dent will go away the next time it is fired. I've been able to reuse some pretty beat up brass this way. If you are getting a lot of bulge on one side of your cases, that would be something to watch, for sure. I don't think I'd want to reload them more than a few times before I trashed them depending on how bad the bulge was.


----------

